# General > Birdwatching >  Where have all the swallows gone?

## Humerous Vegetable

I haven't seen any at all this spring, anywhere in Caithness. Last year they were in and out of the garage refurbishing last year's nests by this time. I think I saw the first one in the middle of April last year. Has anybody seen any yet?

----------


## Scunner

haven't seen any and the housemartins have not returned either

----------


## Ballymore

We have a few Sand Martins here and I've seen a Swift just the other day, no House Martins yet though.

----------


## starfish

we have loads of house martins flying about

----------


## Headwark

Here in Brough ,we only have 2 Swallows and no sign of the House Martins. Last year we had 6 or 7 nesting pairs of Swallows and a lot of House 
Martins.

----------


## south view 7

My wife saw one swallow today here at Ulbster..

----------


## Wizzbang

A pair in Melvich last weekend 
no others we had quite a few by this time if i recall

----------


## gingernut

I saw a lot of housemartins a few weeks ago in Thurso. It was a warm day and they were feasting on flies down at the river. Haven't seen any swallows yet though. Don't think it's been warm enough to tempt them to Caithness.

----------


## sprint95m

Around Wick (Lochshell, Reiss and on the cliff tops at Clyth) they have been visible for the last 2 weeks but have only seen two in Wick so far this year.
(On Monday I saw a single house martin at Lochshell.)

----------


## Kenn

Seeing a lot of swallows and sand martins but as yet no house martins but they are usually the last to arrive, give it another week or so.

----------

